# Bullfrog rivet kit



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone used this with luck? Looking for first hand experience, preferably with an erie boat.

I've search around Google and everything I've found is either people saying to use it - or that you can buy the stuff cheaper. I'm looking for anyone who has used these to repair leaky rivets then ran the boat for a few years and they remained watertight.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I went to google watched the video, its impressive. I think I,d buy the rivets ,maybe rent the tool , looks a lot better than taking the boat apart. also looks like the proper way and dealers use this system. I,m for it if I ever get a leak.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Never used that brand. It looks to me like they are just sealing blind rivets. You can get them from McMaster-Carr, and some epoxy, for cheaper than the Bullfrog kit.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought the rivets and may have a couple left. I used it on a smaller boat, but they seam really strong. I picked up a cheap two handed pop rivet gun from Harbor Freight and dipped the rivets in some silicone.. I've used that gun a lot and they still sell it.


----------

